
Ask HN: What's with the pitchforking on crypto? Be honest - KasianFranks
Is it envy or lack of understanding related to financial engineering? Or, is it a threat to traditional models, aka disrupting the status quo?
======
anigbrowl
It's skepticism of what looks awfully like a bubble/ponzi scheme. Your
question is predicted on the premise that crypto is necessarily a good
investment, but some are skeptical that the underlying work has any value
beyond authentication, whereas government-backed fiat currencies are
notionally and practically backed by promises of actual resources.

